# Does your sona have magic/special abilities?



## foussiremix (Jan 20, 2019)

My Sona is a magical girl wielding a living whip.

What about yours?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

Well! this is hard to explain but ill try! So! Sora (<- my sona) is a recreation of my imagination , so hes the god of creation of my world of imaginations , he has very interesting and curious powers that its best for me to not extend too much haha.

Its pretty cliche buts hes a god of balance who wield death and life to bring balance to the universe and as a main weapon he wields a scythe (haha yep quite op but i love him X3)


----------



## Aznig (Jan 20, 2019)

He can make a mean pot of ramen.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 20, 2019)

My special ability 「Ｃｏｌｄ Ｂｌｏｏｄｅｄ  」allows me to get tired twice as fast and die easily in cold temperatures


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 20, 2019)

Actually kind of a good slate for Firuthi.  Machine empathy*, a little bit of elemental magic... chlorine gas breath....

Oh, and a "war form" currently only usable in emergencies.

* (You cyborgs and androids should be fine if you've got even slightly decent security software running.)


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 20, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> My special ability 「Ｃｏｌｄ Ｂｌｏｏｄｅｄ  」allows me to get tired twice as fast and die easily in cold temperatures


Arent those called floridians? :V
Sorry @fowlee


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 20, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Arent those called floridians? :V
> Sorry @fowlee



I guess my ability isn't that special after all


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 20, 2019)

-Super strength
-Super speed
-Ability to fly
-Infrared vision
-Can shoot lasers out of my eyes and hands
-Summon energy shields and force fields
-Resistant to fire
-Resistant to extreme cold
-Digistruct weapons
-Slow down time
-Channel and absorb electricity
-Brief invulnerability at the cost of mobility
-Highly agile with autolock capabilities
-Integrated heads up display
-Modifiable body and internal computer


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> -Super strength
> -Super speed
> -Ability to fly
> -Infrared vision
> ...


Wow! your sona is Badass! love it!!

i hardly praise such op chars (cant really cant say much as mine is op himself haha) but yours looks awesome and sounds awesome!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 20, 2019)

None, unless special abilities includes acquired skills, but I assume you mean innate abilities unique to a character.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 20, 2019)

My fursona doesn't have any magical abilities, but she has an enchanting voice(she's an opera singer)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 20, 2019)

Constance said:


> My fursona doesn't have any magical abilities, but she has an enchanting voice(she's an opera singer)


I absolutely adore opera <3


----------



## Tyno (Jan 20, 2019)

Fun fact manokits are actually magic. Though I have never seen any manokit use magic. I wonder what would happen when they do...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Fun fact manokits are actually magic. Though I have never seen any manokit use magic. I wonder what would happen when they do...


Don't you also have a tide pod for a tail? Does it magically clean the dishes?


----------



## Tyno (Jan 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Don't you also have a tide pod for a tail? Does it magically clean the dishes?


Not magically but it should be considered magic by how fast it cleans :V


----------



## Clippit (Jan 20, 2019)

y'know? a couple friends of mine's fursonas have some wacky skills and magic tricks, like teleportation, interdimensional powers, a freakin' flame sword-... thing is, I want my fursona to be an average joe, down to earth kind of guy, but if I ever have to give him something, I'd like him to have a short magical staff or wand that turns him into a traditional magical girl, giving him a fully detailed, fancy, gorgeous and cutesy looking pink dress and powers related to love, justice, joy, rainbows, flowers, things like that ... oh, without it changing his gender, of course~ teehee~


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't think it counts as magical but as a toony duck, I can survive the usual cartoon devices (falling anvils, explosives etc).  Also, my glasses are indestructible.


----------



## Deathless (Jan 21, 2019)

She's untalented.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 21, 2019)

ouo My sona has the ability to pick things up off the ground and eat it-


----------



## PercyD (Jan 21, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> -Super strength
> -Super speed
> -Ability to fly
> -Infrared vision
> ...


_But can he make me an espresso? _


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 21, 2019)

I also forgot to add my sona zephyr(  is a kitsune) who is  a battle mage that ultilizes the power of the grimp reaper to its fullest and has psi powers.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2019)

Yep, I can talk and annoy people at the same time.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 21, 2019)

Shoots lasers from his eyes to kill the unchrismus heretics.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 21, 2019)

Super villain.  Here's a picture of me vs Wolverine.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 21, 2019)

Rap's a student at Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, so yes!


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 21, 2019)

My sona is a blacksmith that can carve/fuse gemstones into weapons, and even make weapons out of pure gemstones as well. Guaranteed for durability (almost unbreakable) and skill scale (think of them as having A-S scale in strength, dexterity, speed, etc. like in the Dark Souls games).

He also has a minor trait where he can change the size and length of his tail, from around 150cm up to 350cm (twice his height). Idk, just think it's fun, heh.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 21, 2019)

"I make masks...
Mask of people...
Give me powers of those people.
Also can manipulate emotions of others, nothing special."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes, Tyll'a has some magical talent.  He's not the greatest at it, since it was sealed away for most of his life and his only teacher (other than his father, who died while Tyll'a was still in the womb but has been guiding him through a magical stone) was more interested in exploiting his magic than actually training him.


----------



## Foxex (Jan 21, 2019)

A few things:

Shape shift between 4-legged a 2-legged upright forms
transforms itself into something that resembles a comet to travel long distances
eternal life via. rebirth cycles
glowing markings(?)
able to create/shoot out spikes/blades of a diamond-like material that it creates from its body (colors vary based on aura color), these are energy charged and highly unstable, when they detonate, they release a pulse of energy in a sphere relative to the size of the spike that "erases" or "negates" any type of matter or energy, in short the detonation deletes things hit by it from existence.
the spikes stated above usually disintegrate into sand shortly after detonation, but on very rare occasions, it does not. For anyone who finds one of these depleted spikes it will grant them insurmountable amounts of good luck and with all that luck you might get lucky to meet the one that created the spike and if you do, rumor has it that they will grant you one wish. As a result they are quite the item on the black-markets
immune to magics
damn near impenetrable hide granting immunity to most elements i.e. has been known to walk on the surface of the sun

long life-span 

super intelligent 

supernatural speed/physical strength/senses (they can sense your emotions)

rapid healing/regeneration

phase shift into a parallel plane effectively turning them invisible

can survive/thrive in space (they are space travelers)

This is some specs from a species I am currently developing called Caelestis or Heavenlies, originally it was going to be a fursona and a part of Art War III, hence y some of the abilities are quite powerful, they had to go toe-to-toe with some serious baddies. But some things came up and was unable to finish in time for the competition, so it's now just a fursona. No pictures of these guys yet but I am currently working on a digital sculpt of one, the same one i was going to use in the competition lol


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jan 21, 2019)

My catbee is a cat/bee hybrid so it can fly and sting people, but only once can it sting people


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jan 21, 2019)

Edelweiss is a necromancer. It's a family profession and magical skill that has been passed down the Schwarz line for generations. I haven't quite fleshed out fully what this means she can and cannot do, but she can raise the dead for variable periods of time.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 21, 2019)

PercyD said:


> _But can he make me an espresso? _



Only the finest coffee in all the kingdom!


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 21, 2019)

Music painting in the air with finger-pencils
Agility
Jumps very high
Instinct allows him to predict certain problems/disasters

Reasonably venomous, but able to control own skin toxicity
Alters finger-pencils function to shoot melodic bullets or fireworks
Able to stretch own tongue to very far distances


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 21, 2019)

He does not have magical abilities, but he's a specialist thief and infiltrator.


----------



## Foxridley (Jan 23, 2019)

Shapeshifting
Weak foxfire
Weak electrical shock
Basic illusion magic

Sometimes I worry it's a bit too much.


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 24, 2019)

Foxridley said:


> Shapeshifting
> Weak foxfire
> Weak electrical shock
> Basic illusion magic
> ...


 There is never too much special abilities


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 24, 2019)

Sunburst can fly. :3


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jan 24, 2019)

His blood and his kisses heal can heal every kind of wound. 
He can brake his body in a group of batterglies that go back together making him go back to his original form. This power is to avoid any kind of attack.


----------



## PrincessKeira (Jan 27, 2019)

Can use elemental magic and fly...all that good stuff mages and witches can do


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Jan 27, 2019)

Nay, I am but a simple foxxo.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 27, 2019)

My character has Bioengineered Norse talismans in place of the wings. These were created by my character to replace the wings that the previous form destroyed. They can manipulate my dragons fire to create wings, manipulate the laws of physics and generate portals. Well that's the fantasy bit. 

The meaning of them is in fact metaphoric symbolism and a reminder to myself as to how I have overcome, developed and evolved from the person I was when I used to self harm.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Jan 28, 2019)

He sure wishes he had


----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 28, 2019)

He can act freely inside a dream world of his own creation, allowing him to make his deepest fantasies come ''true'' in his sleep. Unlike in real world dreams, where your senses and capabilities are hindered and you often realize you're actually dreaming, Ckiimyir has full control and can perceive his dreams as wholly real, completely immersing himself in them. Think of it as next level virtual reality

Yeah I know, I know, not really magical but rather mental, not to mention something a bunch of people claim to be already capable of doing. Would still be cool as balls though


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 30, 2019)

I have multiple.. my main one is a blue phoenix with many magical abilities though, mainly fire but a crystal attached to his forehead allows him to use practically any magic.


----------



## Goatasilk (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm kinda new on this matter, but ill'try to arrange something nonetheless, my sona doesn't have magic powers, or anything like that, but he benefits of one special ability from his eyes. His iris ( the one of a normal goat) is surrounded by smaller irises that constantly spin around, he can set them in various arrangements and through those he's able to see everything, both phisical and "spiritual", and his knowledge is virtually absolute. Thanks to this he is perfectly able to use magic or similar powers, but he has no consistent interest in it, simply because he doesn't need it.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 18, 2019)

liseran is a witch and uses spells to fight monsters of all kinds, but her specialty is potions.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 18, 2019)

I would like to revise my prior statement of no to maybe. I seem to have the ability of forgetting my lunch on the counter when I leave for work.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 18, 2019)

Devo The Duck has certain abilities that he has yet to ultimately harness or control but on a positive note he has these select abilities:

Cartoon Physics (user gains the ability to re-write the strict laws of physics in their universe to their convenience and is allowed to overwrite the laws with more lenient and much more absurd physics. May also grant the user Immortality, Teleportation, Dream Manipulation, Flight, Creation, Animation, and seemingly limitless strength. Some high level users may have Dimensional Travel, Nigh Omnipotence, or Video Game Mechanics.)

Waterfowl Physiology (User with this ability either is or can mimic/transform into waterfowls, including ducks, geese, mergansers, pochards, and swans. Incidentally, it should be reminded that regardless of how they look, especially the geese and swans are both aggressive, territorial and perfectly able to break bones with a good hit.)

Toon magic (User is able use a form of magic that allows them to cast magical spells dealing with toons and logic present in cartoons.)

Spell Casting (Which is a procedure for producing specific magical effects. This is often a series of words that take effect when spoken, though others are able to cast spells merely by thinking, with gestures, with magical objects or through a ritual of some sort.)

Greed Empowerment (become stronger, faster, more durable, etc. by greed of oneself and others, possibly unlocking abilities related to the affinity and enhancing the existing powers. Some users may be able draw sustenance from the greed or even slow or stop aging.)

Auxiliary Organs (The power to possess a secondary copy of an internal organ.)

Atmospheric Adaptation (The power to instantaneously adjust to any given atmospheric environment.)

Beak Protrusion

Cartoon Creature Creation (User can create any creature (be it real or not) out of cartoons, and be able to control it. They can make the creature do their bidding and also delete the creature created once they are done with it.)

Improbable Weapon Proficiency (The ability to use bizarre weaponry with great skill.)
Enhanced Agility (The ability to possess agility beyond that of peak human potential.)
Enhanced Balance (The power to achieve a level of balance beyond those of a normal human.)
Enhanced Endurance (The ability to endure beyond the limits of peak human potential.)
Enhanced Lung Capacity (The power to have extraordinary lung capacity.)
Enhanced Senses (The power to possess extremely accurate senses.)
Enhanced Reflexes (The power to have reaction speeds beyond peak human limits.)
Hollow Skeleton (The power to have a hollow bone structure.)
Enhanced Combat (The ability to possess enhanced levels of hand-to-hand fighting skills and excel in various forms of combat.)
Speed Swimming (The power to swim at incredible speeds.)

4th Wall Awareness (User is aware that one's Universe is a fictional/false one, allowing them to carry out acts that, within the Universe, would otherwise be impossible. Depending on the extent of the user's power, one could potentially gain the powers of Reality Warping and/or Omniscience within the context of their own false Universe.)

Enhanced Wits (The power to have wits that are far beyond other members of one's species.)

Escape Artistry (The power to wriggle out of any binds, break through any fetters, or otherwise escape captivity with ease.)

Reflex Immunity (User is immune to their own reflexes, having no need to react automatically to anything due to their reflexes/instincts. This can allow a person to not sneeze, blink, flinch, turn away, cough, shiver, duck, withdrawal, squint, twitch, etc.)

Enhanced Leap (The ability to jump longer and higher distances than normal humans.)

Tailwind Generation (The power to move fast enough to generate tailwind.)

Smoke Regeneration (The user can use smoke to regenerate their bodies with the amount of smoke used defining the speed of healing.)

Smoke Healing (The ability to heal by using smoke.)

Alcohol Empowerment (Users become stronger, faster, more durable, etc. when they come in contact with alcohol, whether by drinking or simply being around it, possibly unlocking abilities related to the affinity and enhancing the existing powers. Some users may be able draw sustenance from the alcohol or even slow or stop aging.The user's attacks also become unpredictable to their opponents because the alcohol in the user's system throws their movements off balance.)

Thought Bubble Constructs (The power to project thought bubbles in the real world.)

Word Manifestation (The ability to transform spoken words into an actual object/thing, physical caption.)

Trickster (A god, goddess, spirit, man, woman, or anthropomorphic animal who plays tricks or otherwise disobeys normal rules and conventional behavior. The Trickster openly questions and mocks authority, encourages impulse and enthusiasm, seeks out new ideas and experiences, destroys convention and complacency, and promotes chaos and unrest. At the same time, the trickster brings new knowledge and wisdom. Even when punished horribly for their effrontery, their indomitable spirit (or sheer foolishness) keeps them coming back for more.)

High Empowerment (The power to become stronger while 'high' on intoxicating substances (drugs, chemicals, etc.).)

Sex Specialist (The ability to be a master of inducing sexual gratification in a target or partner.)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 19, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> Devo The Duck has certain abilities that he has yet to ultimately harness or control but on a positive note he has these select abilities:
> 
> Cartoon Physics (user gains the ability to re-write the strict laws of physics in their universe to their convenience and is allowed to overwrite the laws with more lenient and much more absurd physics. May also grant the user Immortality, Teleportation, Dream Manipulation, Flight, Creation, Animation, and seemingly limitless strength. Some high level users may have Dimensional Travel, Nigh Omnipotence, or Video Game Mechanics.)
> 
> ...



I see, these are cartoon tropes disguised as abilities, but we all know the weakness here; attack the writer behind it!


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 19, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> I see, these are cartoon tropes disguised as abilities, but we all know the weakness here; attack the writer behind it!


Plus they can only use it when is necessary or when it is funny. And plus the fact that he can use the fourth wall ability which he can so he can just protect the writer if he chooses to.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 19, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> Plus they can only use it when is necessary or when it is funny. And plus the fact that he can use the fourth wall ability which he can so he can just protect the writer if he chooses to.


But fourth wall has to involve the audience, the "viewer". So if he were to change universes to save his writer, it would be the same universe as the people observing it as that would explain how the writer is being attacked, but then that would mean it isn't a fourth wall break as the observation is now reality.


----------



## alphienya (Feb 20, 2019)

The only abilities Alphie is usually portrayed with, if you can count them as such, is sweet smelling and tasting fur. He's rarely depicted with magical abilities of any kind, but the abilities are bard-esque in nature when it comes down to it.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 20, 2019)

Jerzy (my fursona) is completely stripped of any magical abilities Nd powers. He is religious after all but that doesn't mean he is weak. In fact? I hurt him so much that by now he is unbreakable yet there is one thing that is almost unnatural.

This bastard is such a heavy alcoholic that downing three bottles of vodka will not knock him out  
He will be completely pissed and unable to walk straight BUT he will still be able to walk... and wake up few provinces away from his house.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 20, 2019)

He's a damn good shot. a _*damn *_good shot. 

He's landed shots over 2000 metres of range. 

But it's not magical, I guess. just training, skill, and willpower. He's gifted in that aspect.


----------



## KingWolfeon (Mar 1, 2019)

lol, i dont know where to begin buttttt, since im new here. my fursona is basically a druid\werewolf. can transform into any "beast" that is, it can be realistic or fictional, he chooses to stay a werewolf in regular scenarios tho. and the name kinda implies something im still workin on the story . oh and one more thing ( *has a realllllly  short temper*) haha


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 3, 2019)

Here are my character's i've and the little story details I've written up for them based on their powers!

Parlor the dog can do a bit of magick, but isn't well versed in it. While Thistle the deer is very good at doing magic. 

Peter, my rabbit OC i haven't draw yet, has a magical shotgun tied to his bestfriend's life, so as long as his friends alive he can shoot infinite bullets. The bullets can do different things, from freezing an area around him, to setting one to fire. Peter can pick and choose which bullets he wants to use by controlling his emotions, and thinking through the situation he's in. This means it's very bad for him to get angry or agitated when he's in the middle of a fire or facing someone with fire related abilities because he'll only produce fire bullets and vice versa.

Zachariah my Fox character I haven't drawn yet, can't die at all. He can literally be torn to shreds and make it out of it alive. Doesn't mean its not gonna hurt or that he hates it, but it comes in handy when the others need to escape. Zachariah tied his life to a shot gun when he made a literal deal with the devil, and as such he basically doesn't have a life, and because he doesn't have one he can't ever really lose it. It's a weird paradoxical situation in which he has his own life, yet he really doesn't since it's locked within the confines of the shot gun barrel. 

Fenry Blackwell My badger OC, is an old badger who knows a lot of magic, he is a tank. He taught Thistle and Parlor everything they needed to know about dealing with magic, and casting it themselves, but the one thing Fenry specalizes in is magical seals. Fenry sealing magic is so strong he has bound the actual devil to Blackwell Bayou, and no one but him and the devil no how to undo the seal. 

and lastly, Umbra the Devil of Blackwell Bayou. He is an all encompassing ball of pure evil, and is a shapeshifting demon who takes the form of a big, black wolf. Umbra can change his hide from being solid to nothing but shadow. He can control the environment he's in simply by feeling a certain way. Ice and frost means he's angry, and colorful white flowers filled with poison means he's happy. Umbra, though confined to Blackwell Bayou, has still amassed his own pack, though they're nothing compared to Umbra himself. Umbra can't leave Blackwell Bayou, he is trapped in the forest, thus making it the most unsafe place for anyone to live.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2019)

Captain James K. Trashpanda has no magic, but has been exposed to so much combat and trained so well he can kill anything with his bare paws in 20 different ways. He can master any weapon, hit any shot, move so silently and stealthily he is invisible to the naked eye, and disguise himself as anyone, from the POTUS to a maintenance man. He can operate any machine, hack any computer, and wage some sick psychological warfare on enemies.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

A brief list 

Dragon/wolf hybrid
Can shapeshift into any living creature
Can phase thru walls
Can fly
Is psychotic, prompting fits of hellish rage when angered
Has a super strong nose, able to track cold tracks
Can call down lightning and fire from the Allfather
Occasionally spits fire


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2019)

Terrible instincts and attracting the wrong sort of attention. OmO


----------



## CuriousKitsune (Mar 7, 2019)

Mine is a kitsune! So shape-shifter (so my other sonas will be xis formes) but the base form is a dragon/foc hybrid that's galactic/space themed.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 7, 2019)

My main 'sona has the base abilities of a mewtwo, with a bit of DBZ durability and such added in.

My other main character, Ichi-gou, is basically a bug version of #17, from DBZ.  He's a blaster with incredible speed and strength, android endurance, and a bug-like design.


----------



## Arnak (Mar 7, 2019)

Honey, I'm a sorcerer


----------



## Simo (Mar 7, 2019)

Nope, I can't say Simo has any magical abilities, but he does sometimes encounter aspects of the supernatural, and also, invents many various drugs, potions, soaps, essences, and other inventions...but all of this is more or less scientific in nature...or, based on animal instincts, meeting romance/love.

Mostly, Simo has what I'd call talents and skills, a list of which I posted a ways back, on a thread here, but have updated since:

*Talents:*
-good at living on the run from authority; escaping
-helping others in trouble, that he runs across
-after he settles down, inventing various things
-mischief
-laughing, trying to make others happy
-being playful, seductive and a bit flirty


*Hobbies/things he's invented:*
-eating watermelon, and later, tending his melon patch, and growing prize melons: the best melons in Skunk Hollow!
-making his line of melon ciders, both hard and soda versions
-making cozy homes while on the run out of old shipping containers, or in deserted warehouses on the outskirts of town, or caves in the woods; he can make anyplace comfy
-later on: building and expanding his cozy Mischief Den and lab
-catching foxes  (among other critters)
-his library; reading
-cooking; he develops a gourmet edge, later on
-silly pajamas of various species & ponies, which he also provides for his 'guests'
-making his line of fox paddles 
-making various snug latex outfits, of different species, form fitting and inflatable, for himself and any 'guests' to....er....get caught in for a while

And in his lab he makes various things like:
-The Simo S. Skunk line of Soaps, Shampoos and Conditioners, including his famous Sycamore-Cedar-Skunk soap, smells like a forest after a rain, very pleasant, and enticing
-Various rather alluring 'Essences': some of these make certain furs go totally out of control, romantically....
-Ticklex™ Cream: When applied, makes anyone very, very ticklish
-Rump Relaxer™ Lotion and Cream. Makes any rump feel better, after a spanking
-Mischievol™ When added to a glass of watermelon juice or drink, makes any fur become very, _very_ mischievous
-Muskazolam™ When added to any drink, makes anyfur not only not bothered by being sprayed, but, makes them actually want to be

& some more, that I'm working on!



...and there's a few other gadgets, such as the Foxomatic 5000, and the all new Foxomatic 9000, used in making fox essence  But I can't really describe all my secrets here.

So, perhaps it might seem like magic...but it's more whimsy and silly science. Or, perhaps because I  like the ponies, Simo does think Friendship is Magic...even with naughty students of Discord!


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 18, 2019)

Not sure if this counts but SAFI (who is  essentially an android) is literally infused with the mind of her creator (me). Her primary processor is a traditional digital RISC-V processor, however, she has a secondary quantum based processor dedicated to rendering emotion, personality, and consciousness. Despite being a machine, she is in fact sentient. She’s the first of her species, an Animoid.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 18, 2019)

My sona is literal god, he can do everything and anything he wants


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 19, 2019)

hi guys! DJLaunchpad22 here again.
I’d like you to all meet my new fursona, dj jumpsta!




He loves hopping high through the sky like a normal kangaroo and also loves using hopper balls to hop as shown here (which he can hop just as high or higher on)
He also is the friendliest kangaroo you will meet.
The headphones around his neck are dj headphones, as he also loves to dj in nightclubs and anywhere with dj turntables
One other thing you do not know is that he has a super strong back (unlike other kangaroos) to let humans and other furries ride on him when he hops like a normal kangaroo, er without his kangaroo logo hopper balls, 
He can also bounce on his tail like tigger and bounce on any part of his body And helps people stay on and hold on tightwhen he does these tricks but if no ones on his back when he does these tricks he will grab the nearest human or furry and then do the bouncy trick.
AND whenever he says “boing!” Or hops you will hear a big and bouncy Jews harp boing instead of the word!
And also like me he has a crush on the sonic lost world zeti villain Zeena.
Now for the request portion.

Can SOMEONE:
Draw him bouncing up into the sky (bouncing very high) on a giant hopper ball with a kangaroo logo on the ball
Draw him and Zeena from sonic lost world bouncing high into the sky on a giant hopper ball with a kangaroo logo on it. (Have them bounce on the same ball together not separate 
Draw yourself riding on me when I hop like a normal kangaroo 
(High kangaroo bounce)
Draw me bouncing with your furry on a hopper ball


----------



## morbid-cutie (Mar 19, 2019)

All these sona powers of every bodies are so cool!

Personally, my boy Cheshire (A monster skulldog), has

Extremely heightened senses (minus sight, he needs glasses)
Enhanced strength
General immortality (Cannot die unless killed by unnatural circumstances)
Beast form, which doubles his height/weight and makes him almost infinitely stronger
Telekinesis (But only for his bones)
Unnatural bioluminescence (His eyes and stripes can glow as brightly as he pleases, plus he can do one at a time for code purposes)
And of course

babey ʚ♡⃛ɞ(ू•ᴗ•ू❁)


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 20, 2019)

Only thing of note is superior night vision and a high alcohol tolerance. Other than that he physically has more flaws than strengths.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Mar 21, 2019)

- General ice magic
- Immunity to mind control
- Has a big floof tail


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 22, 2019)

Mines a Necromancer/Dark Mage who can freely travel between the living world and the afterlife to aid lost souls. 

Except they assimilate ferret souls into themselves to prolong their life.


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

Besides the power of flight?
Well i recently thought she was a good canidate to have healing powers and of course, since her symbol is clouds, wind powers. Signiture move, Dagger Feathers.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Mar 27, 2019)

my fursona is actually a mecha piloted by a beetle to infiltrate "big animal" society. if someone attempts to attack her, she turns into a super fighting robot!

....man i'm such a weeb.


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 27, 2019)

Íroas has unnatural hackin abilities and is a excellent assassin, but not anything crazy.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

Can someone explain the appeal of powers to me? Not even as an edgy middle schooler did I ever find powers appealing to my own sona
Nothing against powers they’re just not for me. 
I don’t know if just seems, too unrealistic? 
What makes powers appeal to you guys?


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Mar 29, 2019)

they don't have to be flashy. hell, a lot of animals have niffy powers. honey badgers are immune to poisons!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 29, 2019)

Varied psychokinetic abilities.
Object manipulation, telekinesis, pyro/cryo/electrokinesis, teleportation, healing, etc.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 29, 2019)

Skye has the power of hypnosis. >:3


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 30, 2019)

He would have trouble answering this. His abilities aren’t any more magical or special than any other of his kind.


----------



## Saurex (Mar 31, 2019)

My sona holds a few powers, mostly stemming from his profession. As a historian charged by the powers of the cosmos to record the histories of worlds and their peoples, he can step between dimensions at will and walk through time without causing any ripples or affecting the past, present or future. He is able to see the entire history of something by touching it with his right hand. This includes the histories of objects, plants, animals... entire planets.

His only other "powers" come from the metal grafted to his body. Because of the how the metal was linked to him, it altered his flesh. Now his skin, fur, muscles, bones- everything- behaves like metal when put under pressure or when he is under attack. He's still soft and floofy, but only if he's relaxed. From his flesh, the metal took the ability to heal itself. The fusion between the durability of metal with the self healing ability of flesh stops him from aging and his body does not break down due to natural causes, such as extreme heat, cold or pressure. Once he was contracted by gods to keep records, he found that he could not be killed. Either his body's adaptations keep him safe, such as his skin hardening to impossible levels to prevent damage, or his body simply refusing to die when mortally damaged (he has attempted to kill himself several times, but each time his body repairs itself).


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 1, 2019)

Zehlua can change between their huldra form and anthro bat form. Besides that, he doesn't have any powers.


----------



## Uathúil (Apr 1, 2019)

She can describe and/or construct emotions/thought/ memories based off a single sentence said by the person. Though I suppose that she's just picked it younger the years and it's not really a power.

Edit: She's also sassy. Almost as sassy as Gerard Way.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 2, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Can someone explain the appeal of powers to me? Not even as an edgy middle schooler did I ever find powers appealing to my own sona
> Nothing against powers they’re just not for me.
> I don’t know if just seems, too unrealistic?
> What makes powers appeal to you guys?


It depends, since some people have their own story/headcanon of their fursona.
So if you had a sona that was from the medieval fantasy setting with wizards, powers are going to be common, or even a super hero setting.
It does not have to be a power like "Creates fireballs", it could just be "faster reader".

Heck some people have powers that are more or less from a curse/event from their backstory aswell, either way it's mostly a character thing that either let's your fursona have a story and may include how they learned to improve on their powers, whenever they used it for good or evil. you do not have to have a power if it does not make sense for your sona to.


----------



## Lynxsie (Apr 2, 2019)

Not that I'd tell


----------



## Rystren (Apr 2, 2019)

Only a few. lol.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Too many


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 27, 2019)

Only in settings where such things are common.


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 27, 2019)

My fursona is great using swords and bows, apart from having an exceptional agility and sight, making him a great warrior. He may not know how to use magic or that kind of things, but when he goes really mad for something serious he may get controlled by his hidden powers, unleashing incredibly powerful habilities that may even hurt him...
Though, he will need to train himself a lot and learn how to get better at his habilities if he wants to be a better warrior, willing to protect his loved ones even if that means... well, death


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

He can destroy an universe by blinking basically 
that's how powerful he is


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 29, 2019)

He's a helicopter pilot, so he's basically a wizard.


----------



## Drawmander (Jul 29, 2019)

I have the power to transform from an aquatic axolotl into a land dwelling salamander after months of extreme stress which could accidentally result in my death. Also, I can only do it once, and it's irreversible.


----------



## Nanominyo (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes and no
My Fursona being a magical horse - of a sort - can make his wings appear and disappear as wished but he can’t use any magic as such... I would say.
Many mistake him for either mlp or an unicorn both which he are neither \(•-•)/ apparently having an anime inspired style is making the whole “oh it’s mlp”
Hmmm but the unicorn thing still confuses me. I would have taken a better guess that people would say demon horse, but I guess people think he is a magical unicorn due to his white fur, his long tail and his double horns...
But magical for using magic besides his wings is a stretch.


----------



## Reiharu (Aug 8, 2019)

As my sona is based between 4th edition and 5th edition d&d, she does have access to internal magic, but only uses it when it seems it will fit the story (ie. shrinking her 15ft tall feral dragon mate down to a 6ft reasonable anthro to go on a date with him XD). Her gaze is rather captivating, charming almost, and she devours souls with her breath. So, it all depends on the setting for me.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

She is a Wiccan


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> [...] it could just be "faster reader".


I'm having trouble to view that as a power though. I'm a reasonably fast reader myself, but I wouldn't exactly go out and tell people "oh yeah dude, _that_? That's my _power!_"
To me that's a skill I perhaps learned over time, a character attribute or a part of my personality.
Basically, something much more mundane than having fantastical powers.
(Except with @DRGN Juno ,flying helicopters is heccin' wizardry.)


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Aug 11, 2019)

Seth does not have any powers but the demon, Alron, that is bonded to him does.

He can use low level healing magic
Is telepathic
Can create fire
And when he takes full possession of Seth he can summon weapons and is an experienced swordsman


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 12, 2019)

In her own little lonesome microdimension, she's practically a living goddess. She can rearrange the furniture, knock out or build a wall here or there. WITH HER MIND. And ... that's kind of it. Oh, she can fly there too. But mostly because gravity is entirely relative. You just don't think about it, and it'll stop existing for a bit for you.

Out in the real world, she's a walking, talking, giant plush toy that's, well, soft, and at least is always warm in winter and cool in summer. Also has the ability to be yelled at by practically anything capable of yelling! And more! SUCH SUPERPOWARS!

Also being terribly self-doomsayerish that way. What if I attract moths? What if I catch fire? What if I explode?

Often appears as a yinglet when getting into smol spaces is needed. 

Edit: Holy crap, I just searched the forums for yinglet and... just one single hit and it's just an offhand mention? INSANITY! D:


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 12, 2019)

Sort of, in fantasy settings, my sona is more characterized to fit the setting as a mage. Certainly not Op or Mary Sue though, as some seem to love to do, he's got good strengths but plenty of weaknesses to balance it out. All powerful/op characters are juvenile and frankly, rather boring.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Aug 12, 2019)

I have three years of beak boxing under my belt from the Auckland University in New Zealand.

I'm a formidable Kakapo in close quarters combat should anyone dare try to take my food pellets.


----------



## Dragon11916 (Aug 17, 2019)

Mine is a gray wizard. He uses light and dark magic to protect the people he cares about and those who need help. Plus he uses a sword and shield in close quarters and an assualt rifle that he can enchant with various elements to shoot.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 17, 2019)

Naw, not really.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

Mellie is a Wiccan that uses divine and psychic magic. She is also an empath, psychic empath and a telepath; deeply dislikes having all three abilities.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 21, 2019)

Yeah he does, but its ability I have not fully fleshed out yet. And its not technically magical but really really advanced technology from the society he lives in. 

Some of the basics are basic biological enhancements given to all members of his nations miltiary. Biological enhancements that allow him to do stuff like survive out in space without a spacsuit, increased G force tolerance, skeletal reinforcements, skull reinforcements that makes his brianbox very resistant to small arms fire, a neural interface allowing him to interface directly with computers, and a few others that I haven't really sorted out yet.

Another thing is energy manipulator abilities, however i cant describe this system much since i haven't done much work yet on how it works.


----------



## . Mate397 (Aug 21, 2019)

Does fire breath count?


----------



## Arnak (Aug 22, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun: accuracy

Arnak: all forms of magic

Aika: (my current profile pic) favor of the tiki gods and agility.

Not very detailed but with my puppy is sleeping on my arm and my arm is going numb


----------



## lilyalpha123 (Sep 1, 2019)

lily can take a sample pf another power and recreate it herself like if she was to meet a Morpher she could take some of that power and morph herself she has her own abilities that were not obtained such as she was born with wings, she can ignite herself with a blue and purple fire (although this drains her energy a lot) and her fur colour changes with her mood so if shes angry shes dark and if she's excited her colours become really bright etc (this can be a problem as it lets others know exactly how shes feeling which can be a problem) 

here's some pics


 

 

 of her i made


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Sep 2, 2019)

Nope. Zeph's just an average dude.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 4, 2019)

Maelstrom has some ability to communicate with non-sentient ocean mammals, like whales and dolphins and seals.  She can't use them to fight on her behalf, but for more mundane things like moving items in the water or creating a distraction.


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

I have a 'sona that is a Fey spirit of nature so she can do druidic magic


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 4, 2020)

Zehlua can make magic cheesecake that turns them into a bat, and they have gloves to compress their wings into hands. Besides that, maybe summoning their sentient battering ram? Zehlua is supposed to be a klutz at magic, and almost all of their successes are happy accidents.


----------



## Arix (Mar 4, 2020)

My guy is literally defined by the fact that he can't use magic in a world where dragons are inherently magical beings.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 4, 2020)

Bunny the moth is really good at playing the piano. Not magical, but, a skill I wish I had.. lol.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 5, 2020)

- can take a gun and a spell that makes one clip never run out. Also works with bows and arrows.
- can turn invincible (temporarily and only in extreme situations)
- can transform between a khajiit and a neko. (Available forms depend on location)
- is a vampire.
- is immune to poison, and diseases.
- is 50% resistant to frost/ice.
- is weak to fire.
- is weaker after consuming garlic. Also weaker when in the sunlight.
- cannot be killed permanently, any lost limbs warp back onto her body after a bit. If she's defeated, she'll be teleported and wake up, unless a ally helps her.
- does her unarmed fighting style count? Her feline reflexes give her an advantage in unarmed combat.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 5, 2020)

Not unless being super sensitive to smells counts X'D


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 10, 2020)

No magic and no powers beyond whatever senses and abilities rats have.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 10, 2020)

Canopus does not have any magical abilities.

He has a near encyclopedic knowledge of academic subjects. I don't think of that as special, but in my experience a lot of people do.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 10, 2020)

The magic of firearms.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 10, 2020)

foussiremix said:


> My Sona is a magical girl wielding a living whip.
> 
> What about yours?



Mine can open portals into another dimension where I live, and travel through them to get around.

<as he smiles, the cat's eyes start to glow as the air in front of him shimmers and parts, the sounds of laughter and music coming from the opening. He reaches in and retrieves a bowl of milk and as he sets it down, the glow slowly fades as the hole reseals itself. He takes a few laps and explains> It was a birthday gift from a unicorn friend I met a long time ago, and I use it all the time. Keeps me from having to carry everything around and since from inside I can re-open it anywhere, I can pop around easily!


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2020)

Jin is a blacksmith/enchanter, focusing on making weapons, and making the most out of them.











Can work with nearly all types of materials, from iron, steel, silver to even gemstones.
Has a signature "skull-crafting" style for weapons.
Can enchant weapons so much that it's like 500 Enchanting, and jam 5 black soul gems into one (Skyrim) ; enchantments never run out of charges, but can be replaced or removed perfectly fine.
Can make weapons out of magic energy (for example, pure fire made into a flaming sword, or pure lightning into a hammer), no physical material needed. Can work with even power of the gods or any supernatural deities/entities from other dimensions/realms.
Also can disenchant weapons made of magic energy to return them to their base variant, without breaking them in the process.
Can use different magic types for his craftsmanship.
Time magic to undo, redo, "save" and "load" changes made to his designs, literally like a drawing app.
Cosmos magic (nebula clouds) to paint/color the weapons.
Halo magic : Fire-based sunlight goes with the plasma and lava for the heat, frost-based moonlight to cool down, and electricity-based starlight to start the engine.
Necromancy (blood and bone magic) to conjure skeletal mounts for when he needs to travel, to get materials.


In fighting, has a signature weapon/armor-summon magic style (think of Erza in Fairy Tail, Ten Ten in Naruto, or just weapon-conjuration in Oblivion and Skyrim).


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 11, 2020)

Up to date.

I can teleport to any place I've been before. I can transform into a bat, but I choose not to because Idk how to fly. I have other vampiric abilities as well.


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 11, 2020)

Flannel has always just been a fox that winds up in whatever world you happen to be in and seizes the opportunity for shenanigans (as a fox should).

I think out a 'character' every so often- most recently this idea popped into my head for a Coyote (I'm calling him Max) who used to work as a machine learning engineer and spent his whole career (what he had of it) letting this chat bot get to know him better and better..
Until one day, the most campy apocalypse scenario hits the fan (up to your imagination, but *gratuitous*) , so he downloads his little AI into an armlet and heads off into the wastes.
The _power _is that the AI can creep out of the watch and into any other machines around to either collect information or control them if it wants to.

The AI is also a very sassy wristwatch, which is a fun dynamic placed against the introvert/geek wearing it 

I'm having fun with the design- imagine a Hell's Angel in a Turtleneck :3


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 11, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> The AI is also a very sassy wristwatch


Imagine having it as a GPS navigator.
"Turn left here. You know where's your left, don't you ?"
"Go straight forward. It's not that hard."
"You're almost there. Chop chop."
"You've arrived. Could've gone worse, I suppose."


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 12, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Imagine having it as a GPS navigator.
> "Turn left here. You know where's your left, don't you ?"
> "Go straight forward. It's not that hard."
> "You're almost there. Chop chop."
> "You've arrived. Could've gone worse, I suppose."


The scene I imagined is Max camping under a clear night sky drinking tea and the watch goes "look, a shooting star!"
Max looks up, sees it, and asks the watch how it knew that was gonna happen. It replies, "it was the GPS satellite!"


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 16, 2020)

Missy can change the color of her eyes


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2020)




----------

